# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Em cần bán combo NSK hành trình 700mm

## viet tran

Hiện tại em cần cho ra đi món combo NSK này. Cấu hình em nó là vitme 20 bước 10,2 rãnh bi cốt ra 12mm,con block trượt lớn hành trình 700mm có thể bỏ miếng đệm để tăng hành trình, bề bản 95mm, cao 50mm khung thép còn tính hết cỡ 70mm, con này nặng 24kg.con dài nằm từ ở gốc phải,có gắn thử step nha các bác.Nay em bán với giá 5t5. Em ở sg nhá bác. Số điện thoại em ở dưới nhá.thanks các bác nhiềun

----------


## tuan6868

1 cặp hay 1 cây vậy bác

----------


## viet tran

> 1 cặp hay 1 cây vậy bac


1 cây bên góc phải đó bác

----------


## skydn

> Hiện tại em cần cho ra đi món combo NSK này. Cấu hình em nó là vitme 20 bước 10,2 rãnh bi cốt ra 12mm,con block trượt lớn hành trình 700mm có thể bỏ miếng đệm để tăng hành trình, bề bản 95mm, cao 50mm khung thép còn tính hết cỡ 70mm, con này nặng 24kg.con dài nằm từ ở gốc phải,có gắn thử step nha các bác.Nay em bán với giá 5t5. Em ở sg nhá bác. Số điện thoại em ở dưới nhá.thanks các bác nhiềun


combo Z đó thông số thế nào vậy bác

----------


## viet tran

> combo Z đó thông số thế nào vậy bác


 bộ z full nhôm vitme 12 bước 5 hành trình 60 ray bản 15.lúc trước em mua của bác romeo đó
bộ z em không có bán bác ơi.em tính ráp con H-frame đó.tại không vừa ý nên bán thui

----------


## viet tran

Có bác hỏi em combo nhỏ thế nào.combo vitme 16 bước 10.con block trượt dài. Bề bản 85mm hành trình 600mm.
Nếu các bác thích 1 cặp em bán luôn.em không bán lẻ l,chỉ bán 1 cặp thui.gía 1 cặp là 8t5 nha các bác.thanks các bác.

----------


## viet tran

Em fix còn 8t cho 1 cặp cho bác nào cần. Giá tương đương 200/kg rồi. Lúc nào em mua 250/kg.nay bán lỗ vốn rồi. Nếu các bác không lấy thì em dựng máy lên luôn. Bác nào đã làm máy H-frame tư vấn phần khung và vai giúp em vớ combo này với.thanls các bác nhiều

----------


## viet tran

1 combo lớn hành trình 700mm vitme 20 bước 10 đầu cốt 12mm.nằm bên gốc phải em fix còn 4t8
Còn combo ngắn ở giữa hành trình 600mm vitme 16 bước 10, đầu cốt 10mm.giá 3t2 
Gía bán cả cặp là 7t8.thanks các bác

----------


## viet tran

Úp cho ngày thêm dài

----------


## viet tran

Em up lên để không bị trôi bài.Hiện tại em đang kiếm 1 cặp để làm song mã cho trục y. Vì tay nghề còn gà, dựng H-frame thì khó đối với em.giờ chỉ có thể làm router là dễ láp,nên em tiễn nó đi cho bác nào cần,

----------


## viet tran

Úp 1 phát cho đi nhanh mau lẹ.hic bán lổ mà không bác nào mua. Bác nào quan tâm em để cái giá sock luôn.thanks các bác.

----------


## viet tran

Mục này đã bán. Admn close topic giúp em.thanks

----------


## Mới CNC

Tự đóng đi bạn ơi.

----------


## viet tran

> Tự đóng đi bạn ơi.


Thanks bác nha

----------

